# question about power carving / roughing out with no room for band saws



## vats (Nov 25, 2016)

Hey all, got a question for power carving. What is the best tool / tools for roughing out a 12" figure or larger, 
without a band saw?


----------



## sawdustdad (Dec 23, 2015)

Depending on what you are doing, consider: hatchet, drawknife, spokeshave, coping saw, adze, bowsaw, chain saw, froe, splitting maul.


----------



## vats (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks sawdust dad, but what I'm looking for is some type of hand held power tool for roughing out. Back in the day I did have a small band saw and a bigger shop space, now I'm limited to a 12×12 area with all my other tools. What I am using for power carving is the Mastercarver hanging flex shaft rotary tool, several carbide burr sets, and a couple of the Flexcut knives. As I get more proficient I want to advance to larger pieces such as logs, but for now I'm working with smaller projects using 2×2x12, 3×4x12, and 4×4x12 basswood. On the flip side, I completed my first carving in over 20 years, once I get it painted I will post for critiquing.


----------



## vats (Nov 25, 2016)

For anyone out there on a budget and tight for space, I watched a youtube video on a budget dust collection system. Simply get a cheap 20" box fan and a 1" 20×20 pleated furnace filter, works like a charm.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Ive seen people use an angle grinder to rough out large carving blanks. There is a blade for an angle grinder that looks like a chains saw blade that can quickly carve out a bunch of wood.

For really large log carvings, there are special bars for a chain saw that sort of comes to a point that can be used for roughing.


----------



## wichman3 (Sep 12, 2016)

Here's the power carver: 
http://www.harborfreight.com/22-tooth-carving-disc-61638.html


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

You can use a regular cross-cut handsaw. Here's an illustration of where to make cuts. Then just knock out the waste wood with a hammer and/or carpenter's chisel.
Claude


----------



## vats (Nov 25, 2016)

Thank you all for your replies!


----------

